# different gH reading



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been using the API gH/kH testing kit for my aquarium. I just bought Nutrafin gH/kH testing kit and wanted to compare their results.

I have the same numbers of dropped need to change the color of the water for the kH. 3 drops

However, for the gH, 7 drops were needed for the API test kit, but 3 drops were needed for the Nutrafin test kit. 

I wonder what's the difference between those two brand of gH and what are their ppm?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

did you just try it once? Always best to check it twice to be sure you get the same results. Personally I use the API kit so I wouldn't know about the Nutrafin kit myself.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm...I did check it twice.

According to the instruction, it said multiply result by 20, which is 60. 
The API 7 is supposed to be 125ppm if I havent read it wrong.

I wonder why they are giving me different readings. 
Both of them haven't expired yet...


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

At least one of them is lying.
I also have both brands.Nutrafin reads 4dGH.API reads 5.

The hobby style test kits are not that accurate.

Where did you find the expiry date on the API?
I don`t see one.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Regarding API expiry dates 
Important Information for API Freshwater Master Test Kit Users!


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

stan said:


> Regarding API expiry dates
> Important Information for API Freshwater Master Test Kit Users!


That is good info,Thanks!
My GH bottle is Dec 09,BTW.


----------

